# η φτώχια θέλει καλοπέραση



## nickel (Apr 11, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κάτι το ένα, κάτι το άλλο, χτες βράδυ καταφέραμε επιτέλους να βγούμε με τον παιδικό μου φίλο και τις γυναίκες μας για την τακτική μας *προ*πασχαλινή έξοδο (εκεί που κανονίζουμε αν και πού θα πάμε το Πάσχα κλπ)...
> 
> Ξεκινώντας, ο φίλος πρότεινε «κουτούκι με κατσικάκι».
> 
> ...




Για να μας έρθει η έμπνευση.
Ας αντλήσουμε λίγη από το νήμα _Misery loves company_ (που στην ανάγκη μπορεί να είναι καλύτερο κι από το *The poor need their comforts* που έχει ο Κοραής).


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2010)

Να επισημάνω ότι η «φτώχεια» δεν έχει γίνει εδώ «φτώχια» λόγω λιτότητας, αλλά επειδή ο υποφαινόμενος ασπάζεται στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση την μπαμπινιωτική ορθογραφία. Όσοι έχουν απέναντί τους τριανταφυλλιδικούς επιμελητές (LKN-bashing editors), να μείνουν στη «φτώχεια».


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2010)

Να κάνω μια απλή - και απλοϊκή, μάλλον - αρχή: _The poor just want to have fun._

Ξεσηκωμένο απ' αυτό το συμπαθητικό (τώρα) των έιτιζ, και παρακαλώ να με συμπαθάτε που κάνω μουσικό διάλειμμα στο ξεκίνημα του νήματος:
_Girls Just Want to Have Fun_ - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2010)

nickel said:


> Να επισημάνω ότι η «φτώχεια» δεν έχει γίνει εδώ «φτώχια» λόγω λιτότητας, αλλά επειδή ο υποφαινόμενος ασπάζεται στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση την μπαμπινιωτική ορθογραφία. Όσοι έχουν απέναντί τους τριανταφυλλιδικούς επιμελητές (LKN-bashing editors), να μείνουν στη «φτώχεια».


Πάντως εγώ γνωρίζω τουλάχιστον έναν λουκανικό επιμελητή που έχει μπλέξει ισορροπημένα τις φτώχ(ε)ιες του στο νήμα της μιζέριας (για να μην πιάσω άλλους εκεί πέρα)...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2010)

nickel said:


> Να επισημάνω ότι η «φτώχεια» δεν έχει γίνει εδώ «φτώχια» λόγω λιτότητας, αλλά επειδή ο υποφαινόμενος ασπάζεται στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση την μπαμπινιωτική ορθογραφία.


Και, για να παραπέμπουμε και στις σχετικές συζητήσεις:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=386
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=52354&postcount=19


----------



## Theseus (Jan 4, 2017)

> . Πάντως εγώ γνωρίζω τουλάχιστον έναν λουκανικό επιμελητή που έχει μπλέξει ισορροπημένα τις φτώχ(ε)ιες του στο νήμα της μιζέριας (για να μην πιάσω άλλους εκεί πέρα)..


 What is a λουκανικό εεπιμελητή; I know the meaning of λουκάνικο but what is a differently accentuated λουκανοκός; I can't find the word anywhere! And who are the είτιζ; Are they the ones who lived in the 80's or those who spell φτώχεια with an-ει-?


----------



## Severus (Jan 5, 2017)

θα έλεγα έτσι ελεύθερα 

_Good/high spirits are a poor man's luxury_
_The only thing a poor man can really afford is good humour/a good time_


----------



## Earion (Jan 5, 2017)

It's from ΛΚΝ, the acronym for Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής.


----------



## daeman (Jan 5, 2017)

Theseus said:


> What is a λουκανικό επιμελητή; I know the meaning of λουκάνικο but what is a differently accentuated λουκανοκός; I can't find the word anywhere! And who are the είτιζ; Are they the ones who lived in the 80's or those who spell φτώχεια with an-ει-?





daeman said:


> Ξεσηκωμένο απ' αυτό το συμπαθητικό (τώρα) των έιτιζ, και παρακαλώ να με συμπαθάτε που κάνω μουσικό διάλειμμα στο ξεκίνημα του νήματος:
> _Girls Just Want to Have Fun_ - Cyndi Lauper​



The έιτιζ are the (nineteen) eighties, the '80s, as the hover text used in that word would clarify (I guess you were using an iPad to read this thread, so the hover text was not accessible, Theseus), referring to the song from the '80s posted right below that intro. Normally I don't use that spelling in Greek, but I had used it here tongue in cheek because we were discussing that in some other thread at the time. No, not in that one: τα 60s started by Nickel when the last drop filled his cup, but in passing somewhere else.



nickel said:


> Να επισημάνω ότι η «φτώχεια» δεν έχει γίνει εδώ «φτώχια» λόγω λιτότητας, αλλά επειδή ο υποφαινόμενος ασπάζεται στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση την μπαμπινιωτική ορθογραφία. Όσοι έχουν απέναντί τους *τριανταφυλλιδικούς επιμελητές (LKN-bashing editors)*, να μείνουν στη «φτώχεια».





drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως εγώ γνωρίζω τουλάχιστον έναν *λουκανικό επιμελητή* που έχει μπλέξει ισορροπημένα τις φτώχ(ε)ιες του στο νήμα της μιζέριας (για να μην πιάσω άλλους εκεί πέρα)...



«Λουκανικός» was the doctor's variation for the editors Nickel called "τριανταφυλλιδικοί" i.e. people who faithfully follow the Triantafyllidis dictionary (ΛΚΝ, usually pronounced ΛουΚουΝου) and grammar when proofreading or editing texts. More common in Lexi is the spelling "λουκουνικοί" for that adjective, but the good doctor is entitled to his own recipe as we all are when coining neologisms or nonce words, especially among friends.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 5, 2017)

Or maybe, just maybe, he was a little hungry at the time, since he normally also uses _λουκουνικός_. Who knows? :)


----------



## Themis (Jan 5, 2017)

Μήπως ο επιμελητής εκτός από λουκανικός ήταν και λακανικός; Πολλά θα μπορούσαν να εξηγηθούν...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 5, 2017)

Λαχανικός να μην ήταν μόνο... :)


----------

